# Effetti grafici in gnome2

## saverik

salve a tutti,

ho letto che compiz non e' piu consigliato e mi chiedevo come posso fare per installare gli effetti grafici (il cubo rotante,finestre infuocate etc ,tanto per intenderci).

Ho installato i driver proprietari per nvidia,e  fatto più di un giro per la rete ma non sono riuscito a capire molto sul da farsi..

Qualche consiglio?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

io non li uso, ma non vedo perchè compiz debba essere sconsigliato: è il wm di ubuntu. su gnome2 per gli effetti è l'unica soluzione.

----------

## Massimog

io uso ancora compiz

----------

## saverik

installato con emerge compiz...

e adessoo come lo faccio partire ?in giro non si vede nulla....neanche da riga di comando.

----------

## riverdragon

Ai tempi mi sembra di aver seguito questa guida

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz

----------

## ciro64

Se vuoi il compiz-fusion completo con emerald, fai:

```

# echo "x11-wm/compiz-fusion emerald unsupported" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge compiz-fusion fusion-icon

```

Ti chiederà di smascherare un po' di cose ma poi andrà benissimo.

L'unico accorgimento è di avviare come prima cosa (chiaramente da utente e non da root) il

```

$ ccsm
```

e gli metti tute le impostazioni che vuoi.

Poi potrai farlo partire col fusion-icon (Icona a forma di cubo azzurro con freccia bianca) che troverai in Applicazioni --> Strumenti di sistema.

Ciao.

----------

